# Whats your dream dog breed



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

hey guys, just curious here as to what dog or dogs would you own if you could? Here's my list... Warning some breeds might not be spelled exactly right, I will try my best rotf:

Dogo Argentino 
Baucereon
Collie
Rottweiler
Kelpie

There might be more as ppl post theirs lol but that's all I can think of now.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Other than the ones I have now

Miniature bull terrier
Berger de picard
Portuguese podengo grande or medio
Great dane
Aidi
Xoloitzuquintli (standard)
Norwegian lundehund


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

Topping the wishlist today is Giant Schnauzer. I'll second the Lundehund, I have a soft spot for highly niched breeds (cough, cough, Toller).


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

here are more of mine... Again sorry for any spelling errors:

English shepherd
Cane corso
Malinios 
Poodle
Chinese crested


----------



## spanielorbust (Jan 3, 2009)

Not a single breed suits as I find points I heavily dislike in phenotype with those that do happen to suit for temperament. I guess I like my mutts.

Give me the traits known of members of the old small spaniel landrace without the exaggerations that have been bred in to today's breeds (too much coat, brachy heads and short muzzle lengths, too heavy in ear, too fine in bone), and I'd want that.

Tibetan Spaniels are close, and the Damchi would probably come closer, as would the Markeisje.

Smooth muzzled (satin coated) Havanese would be another that would come close, but as the satin coat is a DQ I don't know if that counts as really wanting the 'breed".

SOB


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Excluding my current dogs:

Ibizan, Borzoi, Briard, PBGV.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

I feel about the same as spanielorbust. I'd like a lot of brachy-breeds if they had faces bred back into them. I found a shih-tzu I met recently really delightful but I hate their short faces and the fact that he was a healthy 4 month old and his normal breathing sounded like wheezing. Honestly, what I like about mixed breeds is that they tend to be so _moderate_ because they lose the most extreme characteristics of their parent breeds.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

i also agree, mutts can be such a cool puzzle to figure out, that's why Jo is so fascinating to me because she is a shelter dog & possible mix (or maybe not! LOL LOL) it really tests ones knowledge of dogs.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

I kinda really REALLY want one of these right now.... :biggrin1:


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Mine would be self-bathing, non-shedding, and a bread winner. Any suggestions?


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Curbside Prophet said:


> Mine would be self-bathing, non-shedding, and a bread winner. Any suggestions?


I hear there are some people who dress in animal suits..


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

For some reason, I'm into Newfies lately.

Maybe because I'm trying to picture a gigantic dog like those do what Wally does 


Pulik (plural of Puli) have always been on the wish list.


----------



## lisak_87 (Mar 23, 2011)

A husky!
I loves huskies/mutes


----------



## TStafford (Dec 23, 2009)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> I hear there are some people who dress in animal suits..


Lmao

Other than what I already have I would like: Caucasian Ovcharka, English Mastiff, Dogue de Bordeaux, or a South African Boerboel.


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

Wolves have been my favorite animal my whole life but as an adult I know that I could never properly contain even a wolf hybrid. 

That being said, I always wanted a Siberian Husky or Alaskan Malamute. My first dog Casper (RIP) was a husky mix, Timber is a Husky/Mal cross, and Shanika is a purebred Sibe. 

Now Nekomi has me TOTALLY hooked on Alaskan Huskies with little (okay, not so little) Cinnamon. I believe I would own more Alaskans in the future.

One breed that I am already talking to breeders about and am planning on but not for a few years is a Tamaskan. I am planning to start my Tamaskan fund soon and have had lengthy conversations with two Tamaskan breeders both by email and on the phone. 

Other breeds I admire but probably won't own are Caucasian Ovcharka, Alaskan Klee Kai, and Shiba Inu. But who knows? On December 19, 2009 when I got Flash, I never would have believed that by January 28, 2011 I would have 5 dogs!

And of course, I always fall for mutts everywhere I look!


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Here's my current top 10:

Not in order past #1 and #2.

1. Papillon 










2. Border collie










3. Australian Cattle Dog










4. Shetland Sheepdog










5. Belgian Shepherd (any variety but particularly malinois)










6. Nova Scotia Duck Tolling Retreiver










7. Kooikerhondje










8. Pyrenean Shepherd 










9. Australian Shepherd










10. Markiesje










I would gladly take any of these right now. (And yes, I notice I have a definite type preference).


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> I hear there are some people who dress in animal suits..


lol furries! Yeah you could go to anconvention & adopt a furry, curbside. Just make sure he has his shots. 

I see that you like the ACD as well, laurelin. Always nice to see my breed in someone's list .


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

spanielorbust said:


> Not a single breed suits as I find points I heavily dislike in phenotype with those that do happen to suit for temperament. I guess I like my mutts.


This is well said, and kind of how I feel, too. I can make lists of breeds I really like, but at the same time I'd say the likelihood of me ever actually getting them is fairly slim. 



FlashTheRottwuggle said:


> Now Nekomi has me TOTALLY hooked on Alaskan Huskies with little (okay, not so little) Cinnamon. I believe I would own more Alaskans in the future.


Agreed 100%. Not that I don't love my mutts, but for the first time in my life I'm starting to have really strong breed-specific love. Maybe it's because they're not a breed in the strictest sense of the word that they appeal to the mutt-lover in me.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Yep ACDs are one breed I will definitely own some day. I grew up in Texas and they're absolutely everywhere around here. Great dogs. I think I'll probably get a border collie under my belt first though. ACDs can be a lot of dog as I'm sure you know.  I absolutely love the fact that they're so versatile. They're one of those breeds that can really just do it all.


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

Rhodesian Ridgeback! It's by far the closest in athleticism and personality (that I have come meet) to my beloved mutt. I would get Cherokee over and over if I could but, he is one of a kind.


----------



## BradA1878 (Nov 28, 2009)

My current obsession is the Presa Canario... I'm sure that will change next week tho. hehe...


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Berger Picard
Giant Schnauzer
Briard
Entlebucher Sennenhund
Cardigan Welsh Corgi
Groenendael <--it'll never happen, but I can dream
English Cocker Spaniel
Vizsla
Weimeraner
German Shorthaired Pointer
German Wirehaired Pointer


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

laurelin>> oh yes a lot of dog is an understatement, of course individuals very from breed to dog to dog, but for the most part, they are very hard dogs. BCs are easy IMO in comparasion so I don't think there is any way to prepare for an ACD LOL if you have any questions ask me or there are a few sites that have tons of info there not to mention links to breeders! Of course you could rescue one too 

www.texascattledogrescue.com

www.cattledog.com

www.australiancattledog.com

hope the links work.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Thanks! I'll probably end up with a rescue if I ever get one (which I do plan on in the future). I think I'll end up with a BC next just because I agree they're a lot easier.


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

I used to want an ACD on looks alone, but after doing some research I realized that they really wouldn't fit my lazy lifestyle. Even my plott/lab/XXX mutt mix is a bit higher energy than I was looking for but I love him and drag my ass out everyday to make sure he gets the exercise he needs on top of mental stimulation at home.


----------



## waterbaby (Jan 20, 2009)

spanielorbust said:


> Not a single breed suits as I find points I heavily dislike in phenotype with those that do happen to suit for temperament. I guess I like my mutts.


I like my mutts too, but I do find myself looking at certain mixes - all pretty unrelated:

Brittany
ACD
Siberian Husky
Shiba Inu

What do these dogs have in common? I don't know, but I like 'em.


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

spanielorbust said:


> Not a single breed suits as I find points I heavily dislike in phenotype with those that do happen to suit for temperament. I guess I like my mutts.


I think I'm too simple-minded to understand what you're saying  

I don't know if a dog's phenotype is right or wrong. I couldn't tell you if Wally's was or a Maltese's or anything.

I just go by look and "typical" temperament/intelligence. The rest is like duuu-what? 

Don't know how mutts get into the picture either. Don't mind me, babblings from a simpleton


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

My dream dog is the Shih Tzu, but I also like French Bulldogs and Toy Poodles.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

in a way I own one of my dream dogs because I own acds which was one of my dream dogs lol. There are a lit of other breeds that I love but I just don't think I *could* own another breed lol.


----------



## lauren17 (Apr 14, 2009)

Laurelin said:


> Here's my current top 10:
> 
> Not in order past #1 and #2.
> 
> ...


I'm just going to steal your list, just move Pyr Shep to #1 and add a Koolie in there somewhere and its perfect!


----------



## Fuzzy Pants (Jul 31, 2010)

My dream dog is a mutt that comes fully trained, only pees/poos outside, scoops it up and disposes of it in the garbage herself, comes in to grab a wet wipe and clean herself off, picks up her toys and puts them back in the toy basket when done playing, runs down the stairs on Thurs. & Sun. morning to fetch the newspaper and bring it back up to me along with coffee and donuts, helps out with household chores, tucks herself in at 10pm and then sleeps until 7am at which point she licks my face to let me know I can get up because she's already made me a pot of coffee...

...but I'll settle for an Affenpinscher.
























Or a Brussels Griffon.


----------



## kosmeds (Mar 21, 2010)

I've only ever had Rough and Smooth collies and German Shorthaired Pointers. But if I were to switch, I'd go for a Belgian or some kind of sighthound--Borzoi, Afghan, Silken Windhound, Long-Haired Whippet, or Greyhound. I love the long muzzles and the elegant, aristocratic look and movement. I also have always had a soft spot for all types of setters, though I don't see them often. Any combination of these would also be pretty interesting. Which makes sense considering that the modern collie has not only working sheepdog in its origin, but also Borzoi and Gordon Setter. And the Belgians are close relatives.

Personality-wise, though I'm pretty much stuck on Collies. I always think about trying something else, but I end up getting another collie, or two, or three (at the moment, I have three).


----------



## meggels (Mar 8, 2010)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Other than the ones I have now
> 
> Miniature bull terrier
> Berger de picard
> ...


I live with a standard xolo and i must say, she is one of the most incredible dogs I've ever met in my entire life. She's actually the #1 female in the country. she's simply incredible, both looks and personality wise.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

meggels said:


> I live with a standard xolo and i must say, she is one of the most incredible dogs I've ever met in my entire life. She's actually the #1 female in the country. she's simply incredible, both looks and personality wise.


Hairless or Coated? 

And I also want to add Entlebucher Sennenhund to my list, thanks Xeph.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> And I also want to add Entlebucher Sennenhund to my list, thanks Xeph.


They are SO cool! Love their personalities!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Xeph said:


> They are SO cool! Love their personalities!


Yeah me too, now wether or not I will ever own one is up in the air, but I would love to show one again.


----------



## spanielorbust (Jan 3, 2009)

> Not a single breed suits as I find points I heavily dislike in phenotype with those that do happen to suit for temperament. I guess I like my mutts.





KBLover said:


> I think I'm too simple-minded to understand what you're saying
> 
> I don't know if a dog's phenotype is right or wrong. I couldn't tell you if Wally's was or a Maltese's or anything.
> 
> ...


I didn't mean to be confusing. By phenotype I was speaking about the basic outward appearance of the dog (what you referred to as 'by look'). My reference was to the fact that in the smaller companion type dogs that I like (for temperament and lifestyle needs) most have an appearance feature that I would not want to live with. These are often exaggerations that may not necessarily be right or wrong, but they are things that I have no desire to deal with. (I referred to brachy heads and muzzles, light bones, overly long or full coats, non-shedding coats etc.) 

I mentioned the mutts because of my lifetime ownership of mutts, and typically small mutts are less exaggerated in features than what we see in small purebred dogs. Moderation is the ultimate in my books and has great appeal to me. 

SOB


----------



## Indigo (Mar 31, 2011)

A Papillon/Border Collie mix was the coolest dog I ever met. It's entirely random if and when I will ever find one like him again though. I saw another in rescue once but she was snapped up really fast. So it is my dream "breed" simply because it is one in a million that I will ever find one.

As for purebreds, these are some that I like but don't have the lifestyle or resources to own right now, or are so rare I'd be lucky to ever meet one.

I'd like that country home before I get a...
Australian Kelpie
Border Collie
Bearded Collie
That way I could play with them on my personal agility course every single day. Maybe even have some sheep of my own. It would be a dream come true. :flypig: ...and so would be not having to work full time.

Rare regional dogs and landraces...
Schapendoes
Kooikerhondje
Norrbottenspets
Sennenhunds - probably one of the smaller two, but they are all neat dogs
These dogs fascinate me to no end, but I would probably end up going for something more realistically obtainable.

And the others are just possible personality or lifestyle clashes. Beautiful, interesting dogs but... might eat my other pets, might eat my neighbors (jk... but no really komondor are huge!).
Komondor
Saluki


----------



## Meshkenet (Oct 2, 2009)

This is my dream dog:








I don't know how probable it will be for me to ever get an Irish Wolfhound, but it is by far the no1 breed on my to own list. The only downside to them is their short lifespan :-( and the fact that there are no good breeders anywhere close to me.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> Excluding my current dogs:
> 
> PBGV.


come on now, we can work a trade!

there are many dogs I'd love to have, I probably never will, for one reason or another:

Irish Wolfhound
Scottish Deerhound
Otterhound
Bearded Collie
Smooth Collie
French Bulldog
Boston Terrier
Great Dane
Bernese or Greater Swiss Mountain Dog
Clumber Spaniel

I'm sure I'll think of more...


----------



## DogLoverStore (Feb 21, 2010)

*Oh boy umm*

I'd go with:

Australian Shepherd, Australian Cattle Dog, or a Bernese Mt. Dog. Possibly a Whippet too!


----------



## meggels (Mar 8, 2010)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Hairless or Coated?
> 
> And I also want to add Entlebucher Sennenhund to my list, thanks Xeph.



She is hairless. A big ol' naked beast.

I'm not sure why, but recently I've developed a crush on shelties LOL. 

And since livign with a whippet, I'd love to own one someday. And Ibizan hounds after living with them. They are great dogs if you get them from a good breeder. But idk if Ibizans would actually fit into my lifestyle realistically lol.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

I have really enjoyed the few Rhodesian ridgebacks I've known. Plus, having one around might make Esther appear mellow by contrast.


----------



## wabanafcr (Jun 28, 2007)

My Flatcoats are my dream dogs. If I HAD to choose something else, though, let me see...

English Setter
Large Munsterlander
Whippet
Greater Swiss Mountain Dog
Border Terrier
Borzoi
Tibetan Spaniel

Tried to think about the different groups/types of dogs and choose a variety.


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

Ummm I want:

To continue forming my army of Finnish Spitz (really I'm not sure I could own any other breed - they're amazing to me!)
Irish Wolfhound
Great Dane
Husky
Papillon
Rottweiler
Karelian Bear Dog
Border Collie (probably one from working lines vs. show lines)
Cocker Spaniel
English Springer Spaniel
Welsh Springer Spaniel


----------



## cynster (Feb 26, 2011)

1. Phaléne
2. Papillon
3. Sheltie


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

I'm shocked that so many ppl want my breed lol. That's cool!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

dogdragoness said:


> I'm shocked that so many ppl want my breed lol. That's cool!


ACD's are cool dogs, but I probably would not own one, but I would love to bring my friend's over from England to show over here, don't think she will go for it.


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Dream breeds:

APBT
CANE CORSO
CAO
A well bred SWINFORD BANDOGGE (technically not a breed but i love them!)
BOERBOEL
CO
Well bred DDB
(many others but cant think now)

If i were to get a small breed it would have to be a YORKSHIRE TERRIER,ive fallen in love with everyone ive met lately especially "prada" who looks like a running piece of carpet and wee's when you pick her up,sooo cute!


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

inkedmarie said:


> come on now, we can work a trade!


well give him up already!


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> well give him up already!


hey, I don't see Jack here! A deal's a deal <g>
Wouldn't it be nice if we could just wave a magic wand and meet someone from online and their dogs, even if for an hour?


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

InkedMarie said:


> hey, I don't see Jack here! A deal's a deal <g>
> Wouldn't it be nice if we could just wave a magic wand and meet someone from online and their dogs, even if for an hour?


I am trying to create a DF compound where we will all live. Give me time.


----------



## TStafford (Dec 23, 2009)

Meshkenet said:


> This is my dream dog:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh how could I have forgot the Irish Wolfhound?!?!?!?!?! I have loved the look and size of them for years. Oddly I don't know to much about the breed. With them being hounds I do wonder if I would be able to give them all they need.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

When I was in college, I was SO in love with Irish Wolfhounds. I always thought when I was out in the real world I would have them, but things never quite worked out that way and now they're just too much dog size-wise for me. There are a couple that come to our dog park regularly, they're such sweet and lovely dogs.


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

spanielorbust said:


> I didn't mean to be confusing. By phenotype I was speaking about the basic outward appearance of the dog (what you referred to as 'by look'). My reference was to the fact that in the smaller companion type dogs that I like (for temperament and lifestyle needs) most have an appearance feature that I would not want to live with. These are often exaggerations that may not necessarily be right or wrong, but they are things that I have no desire to deal with. (I referred to brachy heads and muzzles, light bones, overly long or full coats, non-shedding coats etc.)
> 
> I mentioned the mutts because of my lifetime ownership of mutts, and typically small mutts are less exaggerated in features than what we see in small purebred dogs. Moderation is the ultimate in my books and has great appeal to me.
> 
> SOB




Ahh I see - always learn something reading your posts. You make good points.


----------



## Deeken (Feb 14, 2011)

APBT
ACD
I will have both an APBT and ACD someday
JRT- smaller than I like generally but I love them
Doberman- I just love them
Bluetick Coonhound- if one ever shows up in rescue up here...
Patterdale Terrier - never going to happen
I LOVE Bullmastiffs but I find that the giant breeds don't tend to have the drive and energy that I want in a dog

I love Deek to bits but I have discovered that I really do better with high drive dogs. He's just too laid back. He does all the activities but doesn't really have much drive.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I like big hairy/shaggy dogs best. Like GSD mixes (I love how Shiloh Shepherds look) or Collie mixes. Some Lab-or-Golden/Poodle mixes (I refuse to say Doodle!) have my favorite look. Wirehair is a plus. 

Or a spaniel-ish medium dog. . .like an English Shepherd or the old-type farm collies.

Or a smaller wirehaired dog, like Benji.


----------



## Shandwill (Jul 23, 2010)

In a perfect world would love to rescue/adopt any of the following:
Another Caucasian Ovcharka
Central Asian Ovcharka
Cane Corso (I'm currently stalking one on Petfinder)
Leonberger
Anatolian Shepherd
Newfoundland


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> I am trying to create a DF compound where we will all live. Give me time.


Sweet! Do the parrots get to come too or do I need to rehome them?


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

American Pit Bull Terrier
Sulimov Dog
Lapinporokoira
Chongqing Dog
Caucasian Ovcharka
Saarloos Wolfhund
Thai Ridgeback
Patterdale Terrier
Plott Hound
Blue Tick Coonhound
Black Mouth Cur
Belgian Malinois
Tosa Inu
Cane Corso

amongst others..


----------



## mintyduck (Apr 3, 2011)

I have two of my dream dogs so far (Pembroke Welsh Corgi and Keeshond), but I'd also really love a Finnish Lapphund and a Samoyed.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

I also really like the Sapsali, but I don't think Korea would approve of importing one after what happened the last time someone imported them.


----------



## lauren17 (Apr 14, 2009)

wabanafcr said:


> My Flatcoats are my dream dogs. If I HAD to choose something else, though, let me see...
> 
> English Setter
> Large Munsterlander
> ...


I met a Greater Swiss Mountain Dog the other day, he was a VERY cool dog. I just fell in love with him, I'd definately add them to my wish list.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

InkedMarie said:


> Sweet! Do the parrots get to come too or do I need to rehome them?


At the DF compound, no one is ever rehomed. <3 Unless they need to be, and then they just go to one of us that fits better. It is my beautiful insane pipe dream.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

lol I should have put a what's your fave breed & why, some of the choices are pretty interesting. I a tually ended up with the acd because I liked their looks, but it turned out to fit my lifestyle & they became my dream dog.


----------



## mcrardin (Apr 3, 2011)

I would love to have a Japanese Spitz. In the future, I plan to own more Shih Tzu and Corgi (mixes or pure) rescues as well as a Cavalier King Charles Spaniel. I usually go for small to medium dogs since they fit my lifestyle. Big dogs are beautiful but I don't have the space or exercise time to give them the care they need.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

its funny how good dog ppl like us think about the dogs needs & feelings even though this is only hypothetical lol lol. Just a testament to how many good hearted ppl we have here.


----------



## CassieLovesMaggie (Apr 3, 2011)

Border Collie









Rough Collie









German Shepherd









Aussie









Or a mutt


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> At the DF compound, no one is ever rehomed. <3 Unless they need to be, and then they just go to one of us that fits better. It is my beautiful insane pipe dream.


ok then let me say if you need to rehome me, I want to go to Brad A's LOL. I just have to live with those dogs, even for a day LOL


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

if I needed to be rehomed, I would want to be rehomed to either KBlover, Wvasko, or JohnnyBandit (because he knows what is ruff n tuff cattle doggies need  ) if it came to that, but I don't see anyone rehoming me, as I have great manners... I don't even get I to the trash LMBO.


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

Thanks for the compliment....

I already own my dream dog. Truth be told.... After two ACD's I don't see myself with any other breed.

That being said......
I am sorta in the market for an Anatolian. Not sure yet but I am considering one as a house guard.


----------



## meggels (Mar 8, 2010)

Well, I am already known among several friends as "the orphan" but if anyone were to adopt me I would like to be adopted to/rehomed with Marie LOL. She has such a motherly and sweet nurturing energy. I just wanna give her a hug


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

meggels said:


> Well, I am already known among several friends as "the orphan" but if anyone were to adopt me I would like to be adopted to/rehomed with Marie LOL. She has such a motherly and sweet nurturing energy. I just wanna give her a hug


aww and soon, maybe you can, we can try to meet somewhere! Much love to you!


----------



## Rinchan (Jan 4, 2011)

Komondor, simply for the fact that it would be fun to take the dog for a walk and get stares from the neighbors! And I love that it looks like a giant mop.

But I do not live in an area where this dog could be happy.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

oh I totally agree! That & the puli, lol.

poodles are another breed i would love to own some day, i used to work at a groomers & learned a few tricks & with a poodles hair there is no limit! Lol


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> At the DF compound, no one is ever rehomed. <3 Unless they need to be, and then they just go to one of us that fits better. It is my beautiful insane pipe dream.



I like the sound of this.



dogdragoness said:


> if I needed to be rehomed, I would want to be rehomed to either KBlover, Wvasko, or JohnnyBandit (because he knows what is ruff n tuff cattle doggies need  ) if it came to that, but I don't see anyone rehoming me, as I have great manners... I don't even get I to the trash LMBO.


Wow...thanks 

Not bad for me, a guy who almost 3 years ago (can't believe it's been that long...) never gave training a dog a thought. 

Now it occupies probably too much of my mind!


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

KBlover>>as the now owner of my first soft tsmpermented dog I read the advice you give to me & have given to others, esp the one about the difference touches can be for dogs in different circumstances such as play VS training. Now things that i normally would have used an adversive i now simply ignore or use a redirection VS simple adversive.


----------



## DunnN96 (May 28, 2011)

Mine would have to be a Tamaskan.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

I thought I'd already posted in this thread, but apparently not. So I'll post now. 

I really go for mutts, but I tend to like small terrier breeds.
1. Rat terrier
2. Wire fox terrier
3. Jack Russel Terrier
4. Border terrier
5. Toy fox terrier

Now, I've started researcher some other breeds to find a compromise with my boyfriends taste in small lap dogs. So now I'm dreaming about some of those, too. 
1. Havanese
2. Cavalier King Charles Spaniel
3. Wirehaired daschund
4. Tibetan terrier
5. Longhaired Chihuaha


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

I love the looks of Bernese Mtn Dogs, though I dont know much about their personality. I've recently developed a fondness for Saint bernards after seeing Buster  And I love border collie's personalities.

When I mentioned getting my next puppy from guide dogs to Glenn, he suggested getting a different breed, just to shake things up a bit. I dont know; the choices are Labs of course, GR, labradoodles, and standard poodles. Occasionally they'll breed a litter of GSD's. I'd like one of those, but if that isnt available, I might take a labradoodle.


----------



## Monster Malak (Jan 18, 2011)

Two breeds have captured my heart!!!
The Kangal and Boz or Guregh. 
Huge, loving, strong, defensive, calm, and all wrapped up with good health and longevity.


----------



## Tofu_pup (Dec 8, 2008)

Labmom4 said:


> I love the looks of Bernese Mtn Dogs, though I dont know much about their personality. I've recently developed a fondness for Saint bernards after seeing Buster  And I love border collie's personalities.


I have worked with a LOT of Bernese. Around here, they're almost as popular as labs and goldens. That popularity is sooo justified. In general, they are the sweetest laid back dogs ever. I've only met one that I didn't like and, to be fair, he had neurological issues going on. I would recommend the breed to almost anybody that just wants a best bud kind of dog.

The only bad thing I've heard about them is,"Cancer is their middle name". (I was discussing their relatively short lifespans with a co-worker)


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

Any dog, any breed, as long as said dog can hold down a job and support wife and I in the manner of which we'd like to become accustomed to. Is that too much to ask.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Tofu_pup said:


> The only bad thing I've heard about them is,"Cancer is their middle name". (I was discussing their relatively short lifespans with a co-worker)


Yes, but I know a Bernese breeder, and she says that they are working hard on that and they have increased the lifespan. They are breeding older, healthy males to bring longevity into their lines.


----------



## Polywoggy (Mar 7, 2011)

I love huge, shaggy, goofy, lovable beasts! I too love Bernese Mountain Dogs, Newfoundlands, Saint Bernards and Goldens. I knew an Irish Wolfhound x Lab named Joe and he was a great dog in this category. Sadly, they are too much dog for me to handle being not quite 5'2" and born with back issues. I also am saddened by the thought of having a dog with a shorter life span. Luckily Willow is small for her breed, but I likely will not get another, unless it is already an adult and also a smaller representative. I love the look of Northern breeds and GSDs. Some have that very dignified personality which I enjoy too. A standard American Eskimo was our family dog when I was a kid, so I'll always have a soft-spot for those, and the size is good for me.
My next dog I would like midsize. I like Wheatons, midsize GoldenDoodles tempt me. I wouldn't buy one, but would grab a rescue in an instant! I love all Spaniels, but some are too high-energy for me, and the Cavs and Cockers are lovely but I would worry about health. BCs are great but need someone more athletic than I. Shelties are great, and I would like to know more about Bearded Collies.
Of all the smaller dogs, I am very interested in Paps. They are so pretty and clever. I think they will be my choice of dog when I reach my 60's. I'll still want a lively companion, but in a small package. I also like mini schnauzers. They are not my idea of a pretty dog, but they are very smart, and once bonded with a dog, it becomes the prettiest dog! there are a lot of Poodle mixes in shelters that run small up to midsize. I wonder if I would like a Poodle. If I can get past the idea that they sometimes wear little bows in their hair and ruffled dresses (which is not my thing) and take into account that Poodles actually are/were a water retriever... I might like them a lot more than I think.
OK- does that narrow it down? 

Willow really has been the perfect dog for me. <3


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

Tofu_pup said:


> I have worked with a LOT of Bernese. Around here, they're almost as popular as labs and goldens. That popularity is sooo justified. In general, they are the sweetest laid back dogs ever. I've only met one that I didn't like and, to be fair, he had neurological issues going on. I would recommend the breed to almost anybody that just wants a best bud kind of dog.
> 
> The only bad thing I've heard about them is,"Cancer is their middle name". (I was discussing their relatively short lifespans with a co-worker)


Oh dont tempt me  It's probably a good thing Glenn isnt as dog-obsessed as me. I wonder how many I would have?! 
Willow~ I interact with standard poodles often at my guide school. They're really amazing dogs with wonderful personalities, if you can get past the bows


----------



## LuvMyAngels (May 24, 2009)

My heart will always belong to the Saint Bernard. I am lucky to be sharing my life with my #1 dream dog.

Beyond that...Berners (good breeders are working on the health issues in these guys), Rottweilers, Newfies...pretty much anything AKC defines as the working group. Then there's Pugs, Poms, maybe a toy or mini poodle (I'd need to learn some serious grooming skills!). 

Breed isnt nearly as much of a concern for me as connecting with the right dog.


----------



## TorachiKatashi (Sep 29, 2010)

1. Standard Poodle. Holy mother of goodness I _love_ Standard Poodles. But not these ones that just barely scraped past the height requirement and look more like over-sized Miniatures than Standards, the big guys. I don't want to use the term "King" because I know that's a BYB term like "Teacup," but the bigger, the better for me. I could never have one for show, even though I tend to look at all future dogs I would want in terms of "how would I feel about showing this dog," because as much as I love to groom, I just couldn't handle all the work that goes into those big coats. Aside from that, when they're not being sprayed head-to-toe in hair spray, they're water retrievers. I'm a huge believer that a show title and health tests mean nothing if the dog isn't proven in his working sport, and I definitely could never be involved in hunting. That crosses a lot of my "dream" breeds out, unfortunately, but that's how it is. I'd rather admire the breed form afar than be involved in it and know I was doing it great injustice. I can remember when I was younger, watching those retrieving trials on TV where they were using fake ducks and a small catapult to simulate the duck being shot down from the air, but I've never been able to find anything about it since.

2. Bedlington Terriers. I would love to have one of these for show, but again, a working breed that I could have no part in the work of. I own rats, and I've seen those Earthdog trials. Anyone who thinks a rat who has a dog barking and snarling in his face isn't stressed out is kidding themselves. My younger boys don't even like it when my cat wanders into the room. Whiskers would probably bite the dog through the bars. I've read somewhere that they can opt to use fake rats instead of live rats, but in all the videos I've seen, I've only ever seen live rats. Most of those rats are snatched up at the pet store the day before the trial, so I hate to think of what happens to them afterwards. But if someone was shaking a small dog in a cage to agitate a bear or something, people would be freaking out. Sigh.


----------



## kaza26 (May 24, 2011)

defiantly bull terrier


----------



## MooMoosMommy (May 23, 2010)

Will always be a herding and working group breed fan!

Have owned 2 of my dream dogs and perfect fits for my family- German Shepherd Dog and Rottweiler.

My other favs would be: ACD, a nice specimen temperment and working abilities Boxer, CO, Belgian Tervuren, Bearded Collie, Old English Sheepdog, Greater Swiss Mountain Dog, Great Pyrenees, Doberman, Smooth Collie, Cardigan Welsh Corgi, Australian Shepherd, Kelpie... All with drives and working ability as this is what draws me to these breeds to begin with.


----------



## jenz (Aug 20, 2010)

My current breed, retired racing greyhounds--love them!! :rockon:









I'm currently looking for a rescue spitz-type gal to add to the family. These are the breeds I've been drooling over (not many show up in rescue though!):

1. Norwegian Elkhound- current fave!









2. Norwegian Buhund









3. Karelian Bear Dog









4. Canaan Dog









5. Eurasier









6. Akita









7. Norbottenspets










-Jen


----------



## brandiw (Jan 20, 2010)

I really, really would love to have a basset hound (or two!), and I hope to adopt one from a shelter/rescue some day.


----------



## reinawolf360 (Aug 4, 2008)

breeds i want

dogo argerntino
cane corso
King Shepherd
Inca Orchid
Bully Kutta
Bull Terrier
German Spitz
Red Doberman

i love this breed as well. Best words to describe Kengals Majestic, brave, protector, big baby, big heart.


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

Mudi. <3
Gorgeous, intelligent little herders. Pity they're so rare.


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

Easy. I don't even have to think about it. Pretty big dream seeing they are one of the rarest breeds in the world.

Chinook:








http://www.intervalechinooks.net/

<<<sigh>>>


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

I met three Icelandic Sheepdogs yesterday and now I'm infatuated with them!


----------



## FuSchniken (May 5, 2011)

Rhodesian Ridgeback. As I have no interest in showing or breeding I will at some point look to a reputable breeder and ask to be put on a list for one of the ridgeless pups that may be in need of a good home. I have been fascinated with this breed for years. Close second goes to Border Collies but after Casino I doubt I will ever own another. The next couldn't compare. There's just something about dogs that force you to get up off your butt and GO that I love. I also just for once want a purebred dog, so that I have that comfort of KNOWING the background of what I am getting myself into and how things should play out. A little peace of mind goes a long way.

Will have to make sure current pup survives first. This dog has no sense of self-preservation. None.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

I have always loved the giant breeds such as mastiffs, the neo is my fave . But I have always loved the beauseron (spelling???) despite their double dewclaws LMBO.
Some of my other faces are:
English shepherd
Koolie
Kelpie
Borzoi
Saluki


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm completely obsessed with the entlebucher (sp) now. Owning one is on my bucket list


----------



## IWlover (Sep 4, 2009)

The very first dog breed I remember becoming enthralled with was the rough collie and I'm sure I wasn't alone among 9 year olds in the 60s. Read Lad: A Dog and was smitten. 

I also always thought that Irish Wolfhounds sounded like neat dogs and I loved their looks. Then I met one up-close and personal at a party at a friend's house during my college years. Shamus was, of course, the biggest dog I'd ever seen and I'd grown up with GSDs and Irish Setters owned by close relatives. He was also the quietest, most laid-back dog I'd ever met. Such a calm, majestic presence. I made a mental note that if I were ever in the position to have an IW, I would.

Fast forward about 15 years and I was 35, married, with two kids and we'd just moved into a house with a decent-sized fenced yard. I'd always wanted a dog, but had never had one in my immediate family or onen of my own. So, I set about doing a whole bunch of research. That's how I am about most things--spontaneous I am not  Got a bunch of books to start with, the most influential one being Daniel Tortora's The Right Dog for You. I filled in all the quiz info and came up with a few breeds said to be suited for me and my family: Bernese Mt. Dog, Bouvier de Flandres, Irish Wolfhound and a couple of other breeds I can't remember. So I did further research on those breeds and kept coming back to the IW as being the best fit for our situation and family personality. I resisted because of their size and health problems. Did more research. Talked to some breeders, including Sam Ewing on the phone. Pondered and started looking into local IW breeders. Narrowed it down to a few in my state or nearby. Decided an IW might work for us. Got an 8 wk IW pup from a nearby breeder in March of 1990--my very first dog! Oh, forgot to mention, I had also gone to a few dog shows and talked to breeders, watched the IWs, etc. 

I wouldn't get my first giant breed puppy with a two-year-old child and a six year-old again. Nope. It was hard but I learned a whole lot. Turned out that Maeve in many ways was NOT a typical wolfhound and that made for more difficulties than expected but she matured to be a very loving, protective hound. More protective than is typical, I think but she did save my kids and other dogs from a nasty woodchuck one day. She was fairly healthy and lived to be 9.5 years old. When she was 5 or 6 I got my second wolfhound pup, Lear. He was easy-peasy and very sweet from the beginning. Loved my cats, other dogs, kids, everyone. He lived to be 11 years and 4 months old and was literally never sick a day in his life. It was ortho problems that finally made us decide to put him to sleep. Too much pain and the meds weren't doing it anymore.


----------



## PomeranianLovers (Jun 20, 2011)

Well, I love Pomeranians. (look at my name, lol!) I also like German Sheperds. I have those breeds of dogs. Those breeds are my favorite, but I also like Golden Retriever and Lab.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Just saw this.

Probably... in that order.

Border Collie
Papillon
Doberman
field bred Golden
Cavalier King Charles
Weimaraner
Koolie


----------



## LuckySarah (May 3, 2010)

I love my mammoth (mammut) bulldog 

He has a long snout and able body, he has working drive and the athletic ability to go along with it. But he is also very bulldog in temperament (expressive, emotional, fearless, funny and goofy) but at the same time easy to train and biddable. His longer hair makes him immune to the BSL here in Ontario and also helps him out in the winter time, he is a complete package for me personally as a working dog and a companion.


I also love newfoundlands although in all the years I have planned on owning one I always end up going in a different direction, but they are always at the top of my list.


Right now I am in the middle of a small experiment with working line bulldogs and I am really enjoying myself.


----------



## SheltiePuppies75 (Jun 20, 2011)

Shetland sheepdogs are my dream dogs. I grew up with a sheltie, and now my children have their own sheltie pups. I think looking at this beautiful pictures of shelties says it all








Their splendid coat colors with their clever character really gets me. Another sheltie image demonstrating their unique character as a loving and cute dog is this one







I really cannot resists sheltie puppies


----------



## Kishu (Jun 30, 2011)

My favorite dog breed is the Japanese dog Kishu Inu. They are very rare in the United States. I found my Kishu in a shelter, which is very odd considering that they are so rare and that there is only one "official" breeder in the United States. Amazingly intelligent and loyal dog! http://www.kishuinudog.com


----------



## Britt & Bello (Apr 14, 2011)

My favorite breed is the Akita, but since I haven't owned one, or had the chance to be around many I can't be sure. I do hope to own one eventually. 

Besides them. I do love terriers quite a bit, and I know I'll always have one in my life. And probably a husky mix too. I don't think I want a purebred husky though.


----------



## BJohn27 (Jul 5, 2011)

A combination between the english mastiff, bouvier des flandres, kangal, and leonberger...


----------



## JessieLove09 (Mar 27, 2010)

My dream dog breeds are:

1. Rough Collie-I have always wanted one and always loved them.My next is going to be a Rough Collie...........when the time comes.=D
2.Shetland Sheepdogs-My previous dogs, my heart dogs, were Sheltie Mixes. I love them! I can't wait to have another sheltie in my life when the time comes.
3.Doberman-My aunt bred them, and I always thought they looked so awesome, and I am a "head hunter", if you have owned Dobes and know about them you know what I am talking about.
4.Pitbull-After working at a shelter I just fell in love with them.
5.Australian Shepherd-Add me to that list! I just love the Merels!
6.Rottweiler-I just think they are awesome!
7.Border Collie-A few have ended up at my shelter and fell in love with them.
8.Carnin Terriers(spc?-I love the Wizard of Oz and always wanted a dog like Toto.lol.Yes, I will do my research!
9.Belgian Groenedale(sp?)-I just love what I see and hear about them. I have a soft spot for black dogs.
10.Alaskan Malamute-I have read about them and have become interested in them. And they are beautiful.
11.Great Danes-My aunt had 2 and I just love them.
12.Greyhound-My sister's friend had 2 and they were amazing.
13. Wolf dog-I am indeed doing my research, and would love to own one someday.
14.Siberian Huskies-They are beautiful and just may consider owning one someday.
15.Berneses Mountain Dog- Just love love them, and look like awesome dogs.
16.Saint Bernard-Just love those big dogs.
17.Golden Retrievers: I just adore them!
18.Labrador Retrievers: I also just adore them!
19.English & Irish Setters: Both seem like amazing dogs.=)


----------



## Borzoilover (Aug 24, 2011)

Borzois,Borzois,and more Borzois,they are my dream dog,i am blinkered when it comes to them, good job i own three!!.Most of the sighthounds appeal to me, Saluki, Greyhound, Whippet,Scottish Deerhound,Afghan,my first love was Irish Wolfhounds,but on seeing them at shows quickly realised,they are much too big for ordinary households,unless you live in a castle!!


----------



## +two (Jul 12, 2011)

It will most likely change, but my sights have been set on a Presa Canario for a few years now. Dogo Argentino too.

Then there is always that soft spot I have for English Setters, GSPs and Vizslas. 

Hound's make me laugh, but I don't think I will own anymore.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Borzoi
Standard Poodle
Another good quality Doberman

and.............KLBover's "Wally"


----------



## PrincessAnitashia (Aug 25, 2011)

I have a border collie right now she's three, and i love her so so much but she is a lot to handle but still so much fun. From reading these post I looked up the Markiesje and they look like they would be adorable pets! That is the dog I want to bring into my family next!!!


----------



## Daenerys (Jul 30, 2011)

Huskies have always topped my (very short) list as most desired dog breed. But I have recently found the Tamaskan, so I guess now that I have my husky, the Tamaskan will take its place as top of my list. The rest of my list really isn't much and the #1 spot far outranks the #2 as far as my desire to own it. So the #2 would really be more like a #10 but without anything in between, if that makes sense lol. Anyways, the other breeds on my list are Malamute and Newfoundland (particularly the black and white variety called the Landseer).


----------



## Porphyria (Jul 18, 2011)

Silken Windhounds are really the only breed I can see myself owning, but some breeds I admire are Eurasiers, Azawakh, Salukis, Am Staffs, and Landseer Newfs.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

These are the dog breeds I hope to own in the future. I have owned quite a few of these breeds before. 

Dogue de Bordeaux (Have owned before)









South African Boerboel I like the Brindle colored ones (Owned Before)









Another Miniature Pinscher (I own one)









Doberman Pinscher (Owned before)









Boxer(Owned before)









Great Dane (Owned before)









Dalmatian (I love these dogs but have never owned one)









Bull Terrier (I want one of these SO BAD)









Silken Windhound (I love the way these dogs look!)









English Bulldog (I will own one day!)


----------



## CricketLoops (Apr 18, 2011)

My favorite dog breeds are, in no particular order (except that #1 is most definitely #1):










1) Lagotto Romagnolo -- I really had no idea about the existence of this breed until I met one while hiking one day. It was kind of like that moment where you just know that you've found "your" dog -- perfect size, perfect coat, amazing temperament... I love that their coat, while poodle-esque, really has more of a "wash and wear" kind of attitude even though it does need to be clipped like a poodle's. 










2) Petit Basset Griffon Vendeen -- when I'm watching dog shows on television and this dog comes on, I have been known to scream like a little girl. I will own this breed one day.










3) Border Terrier -- I have always loved these little dogs, especially how athletic they are considering their size. 










4) Cairn Terrier -- I grew up with one and have loved them ever since! 










5) Australian Terrier -- Another one of the sturdy little terriers. 










6) Dandie Dinmont Terrier -- I was lucky enough to make it to the 2010 AKC National Championship in California, and they had a huge assortment of meet the breed stands, all decked out and everything -- this dog really stood out to me the most from the hundreds of dogs I met there. I HATE (like, really hate) their show clip -- I hate the head poof. I could probably never own one, since I like doing conformation shows, for this reason... But still! Amazing little dogs. They're one of the reasons I encourage people to go to dog shows... I never would have known I liked them if I hadn't gotten to meet them!










7) Glen of Imaal Terrier -- A pattern might be emerging here... 










8) Nova Scotia Duck Tolling Retriever -- I've always thought that if I was feeling like venturing outside of the terrier-esque types, I'd get a Toller. I love their enthusiasm for games, which is one of the qualities that draws me to terriers the most. 










9) Miniature American Shepherd -- I like these little guys, and feel like they'd be something I'd consider if I ever wanted a dog that was easier to convince that there's fun times to be had by looking to me for direction.










10) French Bulldog -- I love these guys. I would probably only ever own them when I'm too old to keep up with a more energetic dog and have lost the desire to (or can't) do fun athletic activities with my dogs (hiking, backpacking, swimming, fetch, tag, agility, etc), but I've always secretly wanted one of them.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

CricketLoops, have you seen the peeb in my sign? This is Boone, he's 5 yrs old!


----------



## CricketLoops (Apr 18, 2011)

InkedMarie said:


> CricketLoops, have you seen the peeb in my sign? This is Boone, he's 5 yrs old!


I have! Actually, I look forward to reading your posts because his face at the end always makes me happy... I don't have a problem, I swear! But if you ever get sick of him...


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Thank you CricketLoops, that makes me smile. We love him but he is our one and only peeb!


----------



## metthund (Aug 6, 2011)

I will probably never own a Ridgeback. I feel like I would be trying to replace Chobe or something.

One day when I'm in a pet-friendly apartment and done with my college sports so I have dog-exercise time, I will own an Akita. Preferably dark and/or brindle with black mask.















I shall call her Fluffy, and she shall be mine, and she shall be my Fluffy. (Ok yeah probably with a different name) 

A Bullmastiff personality would be great for where I am in life right now, but not a huge fan of the droopy face.
I also kinda want my parents to bring me back a street dog puppy from India, where I lived for two years. They're not super cute, but scrappy & clever & attentive. They're normally in pretty bad shape (I was always afraid to touch them or interact with them in case they bit or had some disease I could bring back to my dog), but my old English prof adopted one as a puppy and he looks SO good. His name.. is Frank.








I don't know if I could justify that with all the strays around here that need homes already though..

Based on looks alone and not my ability to care for them at this point in my life: Brittany, Beauceron, Malinois, Nova Scotia Duck Tolling Retriever, Kooikerhondje, Aussie, Canaan Dog, Pit Bull mix, Border Terrier, Dobe, Samoyed & more


----------



## momof3 (Nov 24, 2007)

My dream dog would be a toy poodle,like on the small end say 5lbs maybe a little less maybe a little more. I have wanted one since I was say 15 but never owned a poodle before. I hint every year for my birthday and anniv. to the hubby but it will be 21yrs in a few days and still no baby poodle,which I guess has been wise because we have kids and now they are growing up and moving out so that would less then chance of a little one getting dropped or stepped on. I don't know exactly WHY I want one but it is my dream dog.


----------



## Zoopie (Feb 22, 2010)

I think I already own my dream dog breed. I never owned another dog, but he's just perfect for me. Perfect high energy level for me.


----------



## Chowgal (Aug 26, 2011)

Definitely the chow chow


----------



## Questdriven (Nov 25, 2009)

My dream dog is a smooth Collie.
But since my German Shepherd died, lately I've been wanting another German Shepherd about as much. They seem to fit my lifestyle well, generally, and I like how they bond with their humans so strongly. Plus I've been around GSDs for much of my life, so I know the breed better than I know Collies. (As much as I love Collies, I may find out that they aren't the dog for me after all.) However, right now, I do not have the time for a second dog. I'm trying to finish with high school, for one thing.

So, a German Shepherd or a Collie.


----------



## CocoAndMarley (Aug 17, 2011)

Alaskan Malamute...I will get one someday










Husky










Bull Mastiff...I think these dogs are just perfect!! I lived beside one once and wow he was a stunner!










And Labrador of course! I have two and have always had one growing up..Right now I have a Chocolate lab and a Golden Lab..I just need a black one to complete the set XD I hope we get one out of Coco










I have also had a few other dogs including Border Collie, Labrador/Springer spaniel mix, Labrador/And something else mix, Terrier/sausage dog mix  

We also had a dog who could jump a 7ft wall. I forgot the breed because it was years ago! But he was as big as a labrador and red and white. We had moved house and he did not liek where we lived XD So he jumped the wall and went the whole way back to where we used to live! We eventually had to give him to a friend that lived there..


----------



## Jewelzee94 (Jul 18, 2011)

I only have two dream dogs, that surprisingly, are very probable 

Bluetick Coonhound 








My boyfriend has promised me, that as soon as he can (After I do more research, find a good breeder, etc) he will get me a Bluetick. 
Dalmatian









The above pic is of my old Dal. She was protective, very protective, but she was such a good dog! She was stubborn though, and when I can, I'll post pics of her & her "puppy" (our cat when he was a kitten, or furry ball of slobber)


----------



## The_Monstors (Oct 1, 2010)

Unless you end up with a pug like mine. He's one that I think people tried to breed a longer legged, less cubby body one, "healthier". He's not as good as a companion duty as a traditional pug, but he's from a byb and was abused by a byb. He actually can't be caught at the dog park. Not even by fast terriers and racing hounds. My girl tires out and overheats fast. He doesn't as much and can keep up a jog.


----------



## Averyismypei (May 24, 2010)

Oooh I have so many, here goes:

1) French Bulldog
2) Daschund (probably mispelled)
3) Another Shar-pei (I have one)
4) Another chihuahua (have one)
5) Chow
6) Pug
7) Italian Greyhound

Can you tell I like a wide variety of breeds


----------



## The_Monstors (Oct 1, 2010)

I love pugs, French Bulldogs, English Bulldogs. Basically flat faced means I probably like them at least aesthetically. I love the brachycephalic breeds....I used to think they were ssooo ugly, until I got pugged! 

I will own a bully next (trying to convince the SO we can do a 3rd) and probably will always have at least one pug. I'm partial to black female pugs....they're sassier and their shredding blends into all my black clothes and prints. Fawn is hard to camouflage.

I would like to get-

Cavalier King Charles
Brussels Griffon
Japanese Chins
Keeshond
Pembroke Welsh Corgi

The SO and I met a ton of great Pit Bulls so I think I would love to get a medium sized, female one day from the shelter. 

I like big dogs, but the SO not so much. I used to have a English mastiff and love big sweeties. 

These two are "dream dogs" as I probably will never own one. 

Tibetan Mastiff 









Dogue De Bordeaux/French Mastiff


----------



## Jenn~n~Luke (Aug 20, 2010)

I have my life long dream dog...Luke  I can almost guarantee there will never be another dane for me, so my next breed is going to be the DDB. Mastiff's are my breed/s of choice.


----------



## Khloe (Jun 29, 2011)

Definitely the Doberman Pinscher!


----------



## Beckster (Jul 30, 2011)

German Shepherd...or a Shiloh with a higher drive than the one I have now. He is a bit lazy but that is what I need right now 
Belgian Shepherd
Border Collie...if I only had a couple of acres and didn't live alone 
Pyrenean mastiff
Irish Setter
APBT
Most recently, a rough collie. So last week I went tandem skydiving (pretty cool, but not the point of this story). We were watching my friends jump and the very second we saw them leave the plane this collie comes running from a farmhouse next to the airport, doing a very clear "alarm bark." He followed the parachutes until they landed. Nothing like going from "little timmy fell into the well," to "little timmy jumped out of a plane!"

I'm loving the pictures of bluetick coonhounds and ACD's on this thread. Not very popular breeds in this area (actually almost none on this list are), but they are pretty! Realistically most of these breeds don't fit well with my lifestyle right now, but I can dream


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Siberian Husky (presently owned by one)









Great Pyrenees (previously owned by one)

They are my dream breeds.


----------



## dantero (Feb 2, 2011)

I already have one of my dream breeds, the Belgian Malinois. My other one would be another Doberman, but the dream part is that it be healthy (no heart, VwD, Wobblers, etc issues), have longevity (at least 12+ years) AND have solid working ability for a sport like French Ring. I would also like a long haired or wire coated Dutch Shepherd  But also with working ability.


----------



## FoxFireFarms (Jun 16, 2009)

I have my dream breed for my lifestyle Central Asian shepherds. but I love all dogs and could use a herder for my sheep , a better dog for dock diving and a faster dog for lure coursing. And a trained PP dog like a GSD if i needed to go back to patrol guard work.


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

*Beware of big list*

Any mountain dog / livestock guardian breed of the following: 

Great Pyrenees, Pyrenean Mastiff (mastin de los pirineos):















Spanish Mastiff (mastin español) & Alentejo Mastiff (rafeiro do alentejo): 















Slovensky Cuvac, Caucasian Mountain Dog (caucasian ovcharka), Polish Tatra Sheepdog (owczarek pPodhalanski), Central Asian Shepherd (central asian ovcharka), Maremma Sheepdog (cane de pastore maremmano-abruzzese), Sarplaninac, Estrela Mountain Dog (cão da serra da estrela), Karst Shepherd (kraski ovcar), Mallorca Shepherd (ca de bestiar), Leonberger, Portuguese Cattle Dog (cão de castro laboreiro). 

Also the following sighthounds: 

Azawakh & Sloughi: 















Saluki, Greyhound, Spanish Greyhound (galgo español), Borzoi.


----------



## Carol Raquel (Sep 18, 2011)

1) Australian Cattle Dog
2)Dobermann
3)Welsh Corgi Cardigan
4) Golden Retriever
5)Weimaraner

<3


----------



## Dezzoi (Sep 19, 2011)

I have mine. <3

But, if I had to chose something else I'd probably say:

Afghan Hound
Saluki
Ibizan Hound
Greyhound
etc etc (all the sighthounds)


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

a breed that is short coat, never sheds, knows what I want and never needs training, is muscular, medium sized, can work stock, catch hogs, guard property, has perfect health and a affectionate temperament with family.


----------



## Sapitora (Sep 19, 2011)

Flash, those are precisely the breeds I love and want! I currently have a husky/malamute with possibly a tiny bit of wolf.


----------



## Dingeryote (Jun 20, 2011)

If I could, I'd clone my buddy Sam, minus the gene that allows for Cancer in his bloodline.

Seeing as how that isn't possible, I think maybe another Tervuren is in order, or possibly a Malinois from working lines
No other breed matches our lifestyle, and personalities as well.


----------



## whisper (Sep 19, 2011)

Other than the obvious for me,
a Boerboele from Spitsvuur, a Central Asian Ovcharka, a Doberman from Wolf Stamm, 
a Great Dane from Castello delle Rocche or Nord Ovest, a Presa from Xantiland, or a Rottie from Hause Neubrand!


----------



## PatchworkRobot (Aug 24, 2010)

I'm lucky in that this ridiculous boy of mine is my dream dog breed.










However, in the future I think I would like a Portuguese Podengo. I didn't know of their existence until I saw one at a show.


----------



## TravelingKoolie (Jan 4, 2011)

Well, I already got my one day, someday will have dog so my dream breed is my reality breed now.

Australian Koolie


IMG_7230 by Traveling Koolie, on Flickr

Now, I just need to get my solid female.

But, after that I have a strong STRONG love of sighthounds and the Saluki was my first favorite dog ever and that love still is there.










Along with Whippets and Azawakhs


----------



## racerocks (Jul 25, 2012)

First of all all these dogs posted are great,my pick goes to the Dogue de bordeaux ,not just because i own the big guy in this photo  but because of what a loyal, courageous breed they are.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

German Shepherds, Greyhounds, Border Collies, Corgis, Bull Terriers, Border Terriers and Terrier mixes are all on my list. And maybe a pure Chihuahua or another Chi mix. Also Shar Pei mixes and Chows. I've also always wanted a hairless breed, I love hairless animals. Crestie maybe.


----------



## EdDTS (May 30, 2012)

Caucasian ovcharka is my dream dog breed. I doubt I will ever own one but it'd be nice.


----------



## juliemule (Dec 10, 2011)

My dream dogs are my malinois! I don't know that I would ever want another breed.


----------



## vertigo210 (Jul 22, 2012)

Growing up I had chows and always been a fan of those. I'm also a fan of pugs, dachshunds, and chihuahuas.


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

A German shepherd!!! I also wouldn't mine owning another Rottie. I LOVE blue Merle Australian Shepherd. not the mini but Standard size.


----------



## RedGermanPinscher (Jun 22, 2012)

To hard to name all of them.. My goal is to one day own a dog worthy of the show ring be it in field trials or conformation, if not both..


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

All of them. I would own ALL the puppiehz.

In all seriousness though, this is probably the top 5 on my list (assuming unlimited time, space, and money, of course!).
- Australian Cattle Dog
- Australian Shepherd
- Border Collie
- Golden retriever*
- Lab/Poodle cross* or Golden/Poodle cross*
- Malmute
- Samoyed
- Weimeraner* (apparently spell check thinks I'm trying to say "Pomeranian".)


*Dogs I would consider purchasing from a breeder as a puppy. All other breeds I would only ever adopt/rescue.


----------



## KodiBarracuda (Jul 4, 2011)

You would buy a mutt from a breeder as a puppy but not most of those purebreds?
*confused*


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

KodiBarracuda said:


> You would buy a mutt from a breeder as a puppy but not most of those purebreds?
> *confused*


I guess I should edit that to say "Dogs I would *consider *purchasing from a breeder as a puppy". If a puppy of that breed was available to adopt or rescue, I would do that instead. And to be absolutely clear, that only applies to puppies (not adult dogs). I have yet to see any labradoodle or goldendoodle puppies come in to the shelter, so if we wanted a puppy of that mix, its likely that we'd have to purchase one. This is simply based on what is available based on personal experience - if I can adopt over purchasing, I will, always. But, for example, there are only 3 weim breeders within a day's drive of here (and rarely any listed on on kijiji, not that I would buy from Kijiji), but there are literally hundreds of border collie puppies on Kijiji every single day, and as a result border collies regularly end up in our shelter.


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

I love so many breeds, but these would be the ones I would dream in owning. I have the perfect dog right now, my Coton De Tulear.  Even though I have allergies, the best part though is that I get to use my dream dogs and others that I love in the stories I write. So I can still write about them!! 

AKC Breeds:
1) Golden Retriever
http://www.heavens.fr/img/golden_retriever.jpg

2) Samoyed
http://www.westminsterkennelclub.org/breedinformation/working/images/samoyed.jpg

Rare Breeds:
1) Chinook
http://www.aspencreekchinooks.com/sitebuildercontent/sitebuilderpictures/jackfeb04032.jpg

2) Himalayan Sheepdog (have really begun to like these guys!)
http://biology-forums.com/gallery/27670_23_04_12_1_54_51.jpeg

3) Karelian Bear Dog
http://www.dogfamily.org/images/karelian-bear-dog-18.jpg

4) Kooikerhondje
http://www.allpetnews.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/08/Kooiker-Hound.jpg

5) Tornjak
Either brown/white: http://www.furallover.com/photo/dani275.jpg
Or black/white: http://bih-x.info/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/tornjak.jpg


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

gingerkid said:


> - Weimeraner* (apparently spell check thinks I'm trying to say "Pomeranian".)


Yeah spell check doesn't believe Weimaraner is a word, even with the correct spelling.


----------



## zeronightfarm (Jun 15, 2011)

Afghan Hound
Azawakhs 
Borzoi
Saluki
greyhound
Dogo Argentino


----------



## MM13 (Aug 8, 2012)

Here's my list 
Nova Scotia Duck Tolling Retriever
Border Collie
Australian Shepherd
Shiba Inu
Pembroke Welsh Corgi
Cardigan Welsh Corgi
Akita
Great Dane

The toller is number one on my list. I prefer adopting dogs but I would make an exception for the toller
Also I would love to adopt a Pit bull mix but I can't since i live in ontario


----------

